# Vikings D20



## Jolly Giant (Mar 16, 2005)

A new e-publisher is about to see the light of day. The first product line will be Vikings D20, and the first product *Vikings D20: Midgard* is scheduled for release as a PDF in april 2005. The second book,*Vikings D20: Beyond Midgard* will be released sometime this fall. Other upcoming products for the year will include short adventures and one really long adventure (a campaign that should take players from level 1 to level 6).

Vikings D20 is a low-magic version of D&D. The setting will be Europe in the Viking era; but assuming the world is the way the vikings believed it to be. A mixture of true history and fantasy, in other words, but all fantasy elements are based on the beliefs and mythology of the vikings.

The first book, Midgard, will introduce 6 new base classes and a great number of prestige classes, new feats, spells, monsters, weapons, armors and other equipment. It will also have chapters on running a viking campaign, on the history of the vikings, on the viking culture, customs and lifestyle, and on how the vikings related to the rest of the world.

The second book, Beyond Midgard, will be sort of a combination Manual of the Planes/Epic Level Handbook. According to viking mythology there are nine worlds; Midgard, the world of humans, being one. Others include Aasgard - the world of the gods; Jotunheim - the world of giants, Niflheim - the realm of the dead, and Svartalfheim - the world of the dreaded black elves. *Beyond Midgard *will have all the information on how to get to these planes, what monsters you might encounter there, all the important locations on each plane and the NPC's who rules them. It will also have feats, spells, items and PrC's suited for each plane.

Later books will contain more extensive information on the other cultures the vikings dealt with, the ones they traded with, the ones warred against etc.

More information on Vikings D20 will be posted here shortly.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

I think you really need to mention that you are from Norway!!  I think that is a good saleing point since you are covering Vikings.  Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think you really need to mention that you are from Norway!!  I think that is a good saleing point since you are covering Vikings.  Sounds very interesting.




Thanks! Yeah, I'm from Norway.    Actually, I'm living as smack in the middle of viking history as you could possibly get. If you have the illustrated version of Snorre Sturlasson's book Heimskringla (about the viking kings of Norway), several of the locations that got their own illustrations are places that I can see from my living room window!


----------



## JimAde (Mar 16, 2005)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Thanks! Yeah, I'm from Norway.    Actually, I'm living as smack in the middle of viking history as you could possibly get. If you have the illustrated version of Snorre Sturlasson's book Heimskringla (about the viking kings of Norway), several of the locations that got their own illustrations are places that I can see from my living room window!




I am VERY interested in this!  I think about eight people bought the AD&D Viking Handbook and I was one of them. 

Do you have any more info for us?  How many pages is Midgard?  Do you have a price set yet?  Do you know how it will be distributed (RPGNow)?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 16, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I am VERY interested in this!  I think about eight people bought the AD&D Viking Handbook and I was one of them.
> 
> Do you have any more info for us?  How many pages is Midgard?  Do you have a price set yet?  Do you know how it will be distributed (RPGNow)?




Good to hear there's interest for Vikings D20. Hope I sell more than 8 copies though!   

*Midgard *is looking to end up somewhere between 120 and 140 pages. I don't know what the price will be yet, I need to do some comparisons first. I intend to sell it through RPGnow, yes.

Edit: So far I've been thinking releasing them myself as a PDF only, but if somebody out there wants to publish this work for me, let me know at vsolaas@hotmail.com - I'd love to see a printed version of it!


----------



## JonnyTuba (Mar 17, 2005)

*Looking forward to it!*

I am so looking forward for your finished product. Was real fun playtesting it!

Good luck!!

Jonny T.


----------



## A'koss (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like something I might be interested in as well (my homebrew is generously Norse flavored...) - look forward to seeing it!

Cheers!


----------



## Khairn (Mar 17, 2005)

Great News!

I love adding a Nordic flavor in much of my campaign, and this sounds like a great supplement.

Can't wait to read it!


----------



## Roudi (Mar 17, 2005)

You already know this intrigues me, so I don't think I need to restate that.

Have you thought that, perhaps after Beyond Midgard and whatever else you have planned, you might do a post-Ragnarok supplement?  I was kicking around ideas for a post-Ragnarok setting for a while, but my dedication to current projects has kept me from exploring it.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 17, 2005)

Roudi said:
			
		

> Have you thought that, perhaps after Beyond Midgard and whatever else you have planned, you might do a post-Ragnarok supplement?  I was kicking around ideas for a post-Ragnarok setting for a while, but my dedication to current projects has kept me from exploring it.




That is an excellent idea! I'm touching upon Ragnarok in Midgard and I was planning on going into more detail in Beyond Midgard, but a separate book on campaigns during and after Ragnarok is well worth considering.

*Vikings D20: Ragnarok* -sounds cool, doesn't it?


----------



## JimAde (Mar 17, 2005)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> That is an excellent idea! I'm touching upon Ragnarok in Midgard and I was planning on going into more detail in Beyond Midgard, but a separate book on campaigns during and after Ragnarok is well worth considering.
> 
> *Vikings D20: Ragnarok* -sounds cool, doesn't it?



 Yes.  Yes it does. 

I'm not that knowledgable about Norse mythology, but isn't the post-Ragnarok period pretty open?  As I recall, only a few gods will survive, but the world will be a much better place.  Other than that I don't know what is supposed to go on.


----------



## Roudi (Mar 17, 2005)

What will happen *during* Ragnarok is pretty detailed.  What happens afterward is pretty much left to the imagination.  That's why I thought it would make a great setting... you could do some really creative things with it, without worrying about "adhering to the story".

I have plenty good ideas, and some decent d20 writing experience, and wouldn't mind contributing work to such an endeavour.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Mar 17, 2005)

> I think about eight people bought the AD&D Viking Handbook and I was one of them.



Me too!  
This does sound very interesting. I will definitely be keeping an eye out for Viking d20; I'm a sucker for historical gaming.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 17, 2005)

Roudi said:
			
		

> What will happen *during*I have plenty good ideas, and some decent d20 writing experience, and wouldn't mind contributing work to such an endeavour.




E-mail me then!   vsolaas@hotmail.com


----------



## devilish (Mar 17, 2005)

Dying to see this -- can't wait.  Please keep us posted.




			
				Roudi said:
			
		

> You already know this intrigues me, so I don't think I need to restate that.
> 
> Have you thought that, perhaps after Beyond Midgard and whatever else you have planned, you might do a post-Ragnarok supplement?  I was kicking around ideas for a post-Ragnarok setting for a while, but my dedication to current projects has kept me from exploring it.




Isn't there a part of the lore that post-Ragnarok, everything just begins all over
again -- that the whole pantheon is caught in one continuous loop.
(or have I been polluted by pop-Norse-fiction.?)


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Mar 17, 2005)

As an Odinist living in Santa Cruz, I am QUITE thrilled to have this announcement happen.  You can count me in for plunking down money as soon as you are ready, even if it means that I don't eat for a few days...

PDF, print, Runes in stone... whatever... I am ALL game!


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 17, 2005)

devilish said:
			
		

> Isn't there a part of the lore that post-Ragnarok, everything just begins all over again -- that the whole pantheon is caught in one continuous loop.
> (or have I been polluted by pop-Norse-fiction.?)




I'm afraid you're suffering from _some_ pollution, yeah. According to Voluspaa ("The Sybil's Predictions") Surt, the lord of the firegiants will burn the nine worlds away with his flaming greatsword (must be a flaming _burst _weapon, at least!   ), but a new world will rise from the ashes of the old.

A small handfull of the deities will survive Ragnarok, among them Odin's son Vidar (who I'm named after   ), others will be reborn. These will continue to watch over mankind in the "new and improved" world. It should be like a "heaven on earth" type of thing.

That being the case, a post-Ragnarok campaign probably wouldn't be all that exciting.    Campaigning _through _Ragnarok, on the other hand, is an epic campaign idea. (Just kidding Roudi, I'm still very interested in hearing from you.   )


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 18, 2005)

I'm so glad to see that there's an interest for Vikings D20.   To give everyone an idea of what it is about, I've just cut-and-pasted together a small preview for you. It's not much, but it's a taste of what is to come:


----------



## TroyXavier (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't really buy PDFs but Vikings is a very cool theme.


----------



## scourger (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks interesting--enough so that I viewed the Vikings d20 preview.  I just read The lAst Hero in Scandinavia, and I would love a chnace to run that module.  An adventure like that is just the ticket for me to get in some Viking D&D.  Will Viking d20 have any adventure modules published?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 18, 2005)

scourger said:
			
		

> Will Viking d20 have any adventure modules published?




Of course!


----------



## JimAde (Mar 18, 2005)

The preview looks good!  It sounds like quite a departure from standard D&D (which is cool).  Keep us posted.


----------



## Bobitron (Mar 18, 2005)

This really looks like it will be great fun. Looking forward to seeing the completed product.

And hey, I bought the AD&D Vikings book as well! We should have a reunion or something...


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 18, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> The preview looks good!  It sounds like quite a departure from standard D&D (which is cool).  Keep us posted.




The biggest change from standard D&D is the runic magic: I've introduced a spellpoints (mana) system for all the spellcasting classes, and a few other tweaks. The playtesters all liked it.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Apr 1, 2005)

I want it! As soon as I get the cash I'll try to buy it. Would have preffered it to be a solid paper print though. Good luck, and I wish you sucess with this series.


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Apr 1, 2005)

Nicely done preview! You've caught my attention...

With that in mind: Wahhh! It's April now. Where is it?   

And good luck with this project!


----------



## reanjr (Apr 1, 2005)

Roudi said:
			
		

> What will happen *during* Ragnarok is pretty detailed.




That's an understatement.  There's practically a play-by-play.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Apr 1, 2005)

Inconsequenti-AL said:
			
		

> With that in mind: Wahhh! It's April now. Where is it?




I'm working on it, be patient!


----------



## Jolly Giant (Apr 2, 2005)

Has anyone noticed I've got a new avatar? It's a d4, the way the Vikings made them. No, Gary Gygax weren't the first!    Four rectangular sides and two smaller, pyramide shape sides. They were used to play a board game called Sakko. The sides were marked I, II, III and X (sakko).


Edit: This is NOT an april's fool joke!


----------



## TheLe (Apr 2, 2005)

*Patience is a virtue*



			
				Inconsequenti-AL said:
			
		

> Nicely done preview! You've caught my attention...
> 
> With that in mind: Wahhh! It's April now. Where is it?
> 
> And good luck with this project!





Have patience. Producing and Publishing takes time. I am sure there will be an official press release soon.

Remember what I always tell my own writers and artists: "Get it done *right*, not _right now_!"

~Le


----------



## Inconsequenti-AL (Apr 4, 2005)

I know... I'll try for more patience. Just rather keen to have a look! 

Cool dice, btw. Think my FLGS sells some like that - do D6's the same way as well, if memory serves correctly?


----------



## C. Baize (Apr 4, 2005)

reanjr said:
			
		

> That's an understatement.  There's practically a play-by-play.




Even down to the number of steps Thor takes after killing Jormungandr and being subsequently poisoned by the big wyrm.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Apr 10, 2005)

Vikings D20 is no more!   

Relax, it's not as bad as it sounds. Apparently WotC does not allow 3rd party publishers to use the D20 trademark in the way I had in mind. My Viking game will still be a d20 product, it's just not legal for me to name it Vikings D20. 

All it means is I've got yet another little thing to think about. I'm not quite sure yet if I'll just call my system *Vikings *or *Vikings RPG*, or something else entirely. I'll keep you posted.

Book 1; Midgard, is coming along nicely, though. It looks like it will be longer than I first said, maybe closer to 200 pages. My folder of notes for the second book; Beyond Midgard, is also growing steadily.


----------



## ssampier (Apr 13, 2005)

simple use the OGL, you can even use the vague phrase, "compatible with third edition RPG."

You cannot use the d20 logo or license, however.

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=d20/oglfaq/20040123f


----------



## RPGRealms (Apr 13, 2005)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Vikings D20 is no more!
> 
> Relax, it's not as bad as it sounds. Apparently WotC does not allow 3rd party publishers to use the D20 trademark in the way I had in mind. My Viking game will still be a d20 product, it's just not legal for me to name it Vikings D20.
> 
> ...




Just put the d20 logo in front or in back of the 'Vikings' title on the cover. You'll get the same effect


----------



## Jolly Giant (Apr 15, 2005)

Inconsequenti-AL said:
			
		

> Wahhh! It's April now. Where is it?




My earlier hope of an April release is shattered, but I have not quite given up on May yet. The reason for the delay is that the book is going to be quite a bit longer than I had thought, maybe closer to 200 pages. As I look things up to make sure I have my facts right, I keep finding all this cool stuff I want to put in the book. I thought I knew a lot about Vikings before I started this book, but I have sure learned a whole lot more while working on it!   

Right now I'm working on the monster chapter. Obviously there will be a lot of jotun and troll (no, not the MM variant!) material in there, but also a whole bunch of fey, dragons and undead. I've also included some of the animals that are commonly found in the Scandinavian wilderness and a couple of dire animals found in Jotunheim (the world of giants).

I've scattered material from the old sagas as flavor text throughout the book, BTW. It helps give it a genuine Viking feel, IMHO.


----------



## SpiralBound (Jun 13, 2005)

If I may make a suggestion that some people in this thread may wish to "boo" me for... 

Beware of a symptom called "feature creep" in program development that is equally applicable to publishing.  It's basically where the practice of adding "just one more thing" cripples the original underlying structure of the product and also delays it into infinity... 

I'm glad that you're finding much more cool information to put into your book.  However, don't feel that you MUST put EVERYTHING into the one book.  For instance, what's wrong with your "Midgard" book being 125 or 150 pages and then later you release several 30-60 page supplements entitled "History of Midgard", "Heros and Villains of Midgard" and "Monsters of Midgard"?

I'm not saying that you should chop your book into bit-size pieces and sell it in many supplements - going too far in that direction will tick people off too.  But I'm willing to bet that there's a happy medium-ground for both you and your apparently growing and eager fanbase. (lucky bastard!)   Also, beware of delaying a product so long that no one cares about it any more...   Even a good 150 page book is better than a 200-250 exhaustive tome that either never comes out, comes out far too late, or is so overwhelmingly huge that people are too intimidated by its size to use it.

Remember, the way to eat an elephant is one forkful at a time!


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jun 17, 2005)

SpiralBound said:
			
		

> ...don't feel that you MUST put EVERYTHING into the one book.  For instance, what's wrong with your "Midgard" book being 125 or 150 pages and then later you release several 30-60 page supplements entitled "History of Midgard", "Heros and Villains of Midgard" and "Monsters of Midgard"?




My publisher just told me the same thing - and I think you might be right.


----------



## SpiralBound (Jun 21, 2005)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> My publisher just told me the same thing - and I think you might be right.





LOL     Whee!  I'm right!   I like being right!   

Seriously though, I hope that you're able to get your first book out the door.  You have a group of fans and it looks like you know your stuff.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 10, 2005)

It seems to me that Viking d20 would add very well to the upcoming Legends of Dark Ages by rpgobjects... A grand d20 saga across all of the Europe of the Dark Ages.


----------



## maransreth (Jul 12, 2005)

And don't forget that Sean Reynolds is also doing a d20 sourcebook on Vikings, in a similar vein to his Mythic Greece supplement.

So make sure you get in early Jolly, or Sean will steal your thunder (Not a pun intended at Thor   )


----------



## TheLe (Jul 12, 2005)

maransreth said:
			
		

> And don't forget that Sean Reynolds is also doing a d20 sourcebook on Vikings, in a similar vein to his Mythic Greece supplement.
> 
> So make sure you get in early Jolly, or Sean will steal your thunder (Not a pun intended at Thor   )




Hello. This is an _unofficial_ announcement. 

I signed an agreement with Vidar months ago to publish his Vikings book. I am sure Sean's book will be successful and I wish him all the luck, but I am not too worried about cross competition, especially since we will most likely not be releasing books as the same time as Sean.

I will be putting the full weight of The Le Game's marketing and advertising into the Vidar's Vikings book. I have seen it, and it is fabulous. I have a great deal of faith in this book.

I have not been focusing on Vikings lately because I was a bit too busy with Unorthodox Paladins. But now that U.Paladins is done, I can give Vikings the love and attention it deserves. No official release date yet, but I do have a demo that Vidar sent me that I need to prep for public release.  I should have it out by next week.

Hooah.

Here is a sneak peak at one of our prototype covers for this book:






~Le

`THE LE GAMES - WE ENHANCE WORLDS


----------



## maransreth (Jul 14, 2005)

Le, Great to hear about this still going ahead.

Just a suggestion with the font, down the bottom where you state the name of the company - The Le Games, with the font chosen it kinda looks like The Ice Games.

Just a thought.


----------



## Turanil (Jul 14, 2005)

I indeed believed it was "The Ice Game".

Great cover nonetheless. I especially like the title...


----------



## Arbiter of Wyrms (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, I read "Ice" as well.

I also bought the TSR book on Vikings in paperback.  Very Cool

I am very much looking forward to this book!


----------



## Bobitron (Jul 19, 2005)

Awesome, looking forward to it.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks for the advice. That was one of the prototype covers.  I will make sure I fix those fonts!

I am going to try and get a demo out by Monday for you all, along with an official press release. I have to talk to Vidar about some stuff first.

`Le


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 21, 2005)

Cool! Looking forward to this.


----------



## Turanil (Aug 13, 2005)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> My earlier hope of an April release is shattered, but I have not quite given up on May yet.



It's mid-august now... When the book is being released?!


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 13, 2005)

Turanil said:
			
		

> It's mid-august now... When the book is being released?!




Wow, time sure flies when you're having fun!    As you say, it's August and the book is not yet out. I apologize deeply for the dealy, to all of you who is waiting so patiently. All sorts of things have been stealing my time, and the book has grown a good deal longer than I had originally planned (200 pages, give or take a few.

It's nearly done now though, so please hang on just a little bit longer, ok?


----------



## sirfrancisdrake (Aug 14, 2005)

who provided the illustration for the cover? its really good!

Mike


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 14, 2005)

sirfrancisdrake said:
			
		

> who provided the illustration for the cover? its really good!




Actually, I'm not sure. Le provided that picture, but I absolutely agree that it's really good! I particularly like the scenery in the background, it definitely says "Norway" to me. The ships and and the Vikings are good too. The artist hasn't gotten nearly as many things wrong as you usually see in Viking paintings!


----------



## sirfrancisdrake (Aug 14, 2005)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> The artist hasn't gotten nearly as many things wrong as you usually see in Viking paintings!




werent vikings robots?...at least..they were on samurai jack...


Mike


----------



## Antediluvian (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice book you're working on there!

Regarding your book cover: I'm an Illustration student and I'd like to offer some constructive criticism. The font is okay, but It's too simple. It has a quite modern feel to it, which of course doesn't fit the theme at all. Also, the yellow glow completely removes any connection between the title and the cover art. It looks like the whole thing was just pasted on, there is no sense of relation. The glow is a very modern thing, it's an interfering aspect.

This is just my opionion, you're free to ignore it of course. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 21, 2005)

Antediluvian said:
			
		

> Nice book you're working on there!




Thanx!   

Constructive criticism is always welcome, of course. As Le said in his post, that version of the cover is just a prototype. We'll keep your advice in mind when working out the final version.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 23, 2005)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Thanx!
> 
> Constructive criticism is always welcome, of course. As Le said in his post, that version of the cover is just a prototype. We'll keep your advice in mind when working out the final version.




thanks for all the comments everyone. Yes, there is some issue with the font, which is still to be decided. The book is not expected to be released until the Fall or Winter, so we have plenty of time to work out the details, including font.

There is also some formatting issues and other things... normal stuff for post production. Not to worry folks. Keep your eyes pierced.

~Le


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 24, 2005)

Any chance on getting a pdf for review? I don't know if I would really have the time to do it, but I'm betting one of the nutters who expressed interest here would be willing.

edit: Left out a critical word.


----------



## TheLe (Aug 24, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> Any chance on getting a pdf for review? I don't know if I would really have the time to do it, but I'm one of the nutters who expressed interest here would be willing.




Not at the moment I am afraid, as we are still in post production phase, which could take anywhere from 1 to 6 months. But I still hope on getting a nice demo out soon.

~Le


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2005)

Alright, you've had a month, Update time!


----------



## TheLe (Sep 12, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alright, you've had a month, Update time!




Vidaar is getting married in the coming weeks! October if I remember my email correctly.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Sep 12, 2005)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Alright, you've had a month, Update time!




Well, the original problem we were having were formatting issues. European A4 is not the same dimensions is good ole 8.5x11, so I asked Vidaar to reformat them, which is pretty time consuming. The first batch I got still had some issues, so I sent them back to Vidaar to fix.

However, Vidaar was in the middle of planning his wedding for this month (Sept), so I told him to delay the Vikings project.

Getting married is stressful, expensive, time consuming, and an overall pain in the ass (I know). So I told Vidaar to concentrate on his wedding and we will delay Vikings. You get one shot at getting your wedding right, and I wanted him to put all energies into that. As for vikings, I told him we will work on it when he gets back. Remember, "Get it done right, not _right now_".

I have not heard from him since then, so I assume he took my advice. Don't worry folks. I will touch base with him next month and get us back on a new schedule.

For those of you others who plan on getting married, I have one piece of advice -- don't include family.

~Le


----------



## TheLe (Sep 12, 2005)

Here, I put together a little preview for you from chapter 1:

www.thele.com/TheLeGames/files/previews/vikings_preview.pdf

Still a little rough, and not fully edited yet. Let me know what you think.


~Le


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, yes of course, his wedding should come first   

Congrats Vidar!

That said, the preview looks great. I loo the artwork for the lightfoot. I am really looking forward to this. I have to be patient now, but drool......


----------



## Gathering_Storm (Dec 18, 2005)

oh wow!! I'm currently a DM in a Viking Age Scandinavia setting but what I've done is I just modified somwhat the 3. edition so that it fits the period, but this seems fantastic. It's exactly what I've been looking for! Now since it's been 3 months since the last post I hope the whole thing's still on.
Any updates perhaps?


----------



## TheLe (Dec 21, 2005)

Gathering_Storm said:
			
		

> oh wow!! I'm currently a DM in a Viking Age Scandinavia setting but what I've done is I just modified somwhat the 3. edition so that it fits the period, but this seems fantastic. It's exactly what I've been looking for! Now since it's been 3 months since the last post I hope the whole thing's still on.
> Any updates perhaps?




Last I checked, Vidar was a little a month  away from getting married. I told him to drop everything (including Vikings d20) and concentrate on the wedding. Because you really only get one shot in a wedding, and if you screw it up your wife will make sure you hear about it *the rest of your life*. 

Not that it matters. Even if the wedding is successful, there are plenty of other things that your wife will make sure you hear about it *the rest of your life*. 

This was a few months ago, and now that the holidays are in session, I am sure he is busy with that too. Because if you don't get the right thing for the holidays, your wife will make sure you hear about it *the rest of your life*. 

In anycase, I emailed Vidar. Hope to hear from him in the following weeks. But realistically we will hear more in January.

Hmmm, I think I just got an idea for a new book....







_Only_ from *The Le Games*.

`The Le


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Dec 21, 2005)

Dude, seriously. Stop it. The people here at work already think I'm weird enough as it is without me just bursting into loud laughs when I check the boards.


----------



## jaerdaph (Dec 21, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I think I just got an idea for a new book....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ROFLMAO!


----------



## Krieg (Dec 24, 2005)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Here, I put together a little preview for you from chapter 1:
> 
> www.thele.com/TheLeGames/files/previews/vikings_preview.pdf
> 
> ...




I "think" I'll be picking this up the moment it hits the shelves...actually I know I will but I digress.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey folks. Good news. Vidaar is alive!

Apparantly he had a major power surge late last year that fried everything incliding his computer, not to mention entire house.

He was recently able to extract his manuscript from his charred harddrive!

Anywho, Vikings is back on. I have no other information at the moment, but hopefully I will soon!

By Odin's beard!

`Le


----------



## andrew_kenrick (Jul 6, 2006)

Great to hear it! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## kingpaul (Jul 6, 2006)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> The biggest change from standard D&D is the runic magic: I've introduced a spellpoints (mana) system for all the spellcasting classes, and a few other tweaks. The playtesters all liked it.



Have you looked at RPG Object's Legends of Sorcery? It has rules to give all classes spell casting abilities.

Their Legends of Excalibur and Legends of the Samurai went with spell points for all casters, instead of spells/day like you see for clerics and wizards.


Regardless, this does look like an interesting book.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jul 31, 2006)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Hey folks. Good news. Vidaar is alive!
> 
> Apparantly he had a major power surge late last year that fried everything incliding his computer, not to mention entire house.





Lightning struck a transformer right outside my house, just a couple of days before my wedding. I guess something I wrote must've upset Thor!   

Just about everything electronic got fried, and according to the missus a new PC was not on top of our list of priorities!


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 1, 2006)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> Have you looked at RPG Object's Legends of Sorcery? It has rules to give all classes spell casting abilities.
> 
> Their Legends of Excalibur and Legends of the Samurai went with spell points for all casters, instead of spells/day like you see for clerics and wizards.
> 
> ...





While I've been writing Vikings D20, I've made a point of _not_ reading other RPG books. Instead I've been reading up on Vikings and old norse mythology. The idea is to create a system that feels and _is _as authentically Viking as possible. Many of the written sources from the Viking era give detailed information of how the Vikings worked magic, and these are what I've based my system on.

I wanted Midgard to be a low magic setting though, and the 'X spells per day' system did not fit with how Viking magic "worked". I came up with a spell-point system that I think works very well in both regards.

In Vikings D20, only the spellcasting classes can cast spells, but it is possible for any character to achieve certain spell-like effects if he has the right feats and/or skills...


----------



## TheLe (Aug 3, 2006)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> according to the missus a new PC was not on top of our list of priorities!




You best get used to that. As a matter of fact, you can just replace the word "PC" with pretty much anything you like, since it will be true.

`Le


----------



## Voadam (Aug 4, 2006)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> While I've been writing Vikings D20, I've made a point of _not_ reading other RPG books. Instead I've been reading up on Vikings and old norse mythology. The idea is to create a system that feels and _is _as authentically Viking as possible. Many of the written sources from the Viking era give detailed information of how the Vikings worked magic, and these are what I've based my system on.
> 
> I wanted Midgard to be a low magic setting though, and the 'X spells per day' system did not fit with how Viking magic "worked". I came up with a spell-point system that I think works very well in both regards.
> 
> In Vikings D20, only the spellcasting classes can cast spells, but it is possible for any character to achieve certain spell-like effects if he has the right feats and/or skills...




Care to share your bibliography?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 6, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> Care to share your bibliography?





I haven't got _all _ my books here right now, but here's a few samples off the top of my head:


Original source material in the form of sagas, including (among others) everything written by Snorre Sturlasson.

The Encyclopedia of Norse Mythology* (Idar Lind)

The Battle of Norway* (Torgrim Titlestad)

The Vikings (author's name escapes me at the moment)


*: Original title translated from Norwegian




I've also used web-sites like:

Wikipedia (Mind you, the Norwegian and Danish Wikipedia pages contain more info and fewer errors than the English ones!)

Arild Hauge's Runes

The Viking Network

Encyclopedia Mythica

The Viking Resource Web


...and many others.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 7, 2006)

The Rune magic alone made sure I was going to buy this. I sure hope you came up with the idea I've been searching for years for! Meaning checking out other peoples ideas and strangling my muse for my own ideas! She keeps trying to talk to me but for some reason words don't come out of her mouth.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 7, 2006)

Treebore said:
			
		

> The Rune magic alone made sure I was going to buy this. I sure hope you came up with the idea I've been searching for years for! Meaning checking out other peoples ideas and strangling my muse for my own ideas! She keeps trying to talk to me but for some reason words don't come out of her mouth.





I don't know what it your muse is trying to tell you, but I'm quite pleased with how _my _ rune magic system turned out, although it took a load more work than I originally believed. The basic prinsiple is quite simple, but it had greater repurcussions than I first thought. It required me to come up with a number of new ways to use certain skills, for instance.


----------



## Treebore (Aug 7, 2006)

Can't wait to see where your muse took you. Maybe I should let go of mine?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 7, 2006)

No, no, hold on to her! You never no what nuggets she might someday provide.


----------



## ghrogh (Aug 19, 2006)

This looks fantastic!!   I am definitely going to pick it up when it's released... speaking of which... can you give us an update?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Aug 25, 2006)

How much writing I find the time to do varies greatly from week to week, but I try to write _something _every day. There isn't much left now, I'm happy to say. 

What remains to write is mainly historical background material; like why the Vikings went from being peaceful traders to becoming aggressive raiders, and how a typical viking raid was carried out. I've also got a bit left to write about how they lived their daily life back home in Scandinavia, though this bit is at least halfway done.

Besides that I've got a handful of monster entries to type. These are already statted up (mostly) with paper and pencil, so it isn't all that much work.

In addition, I'll probably make an appendix or two. A timeline listing important events in Viking history for instance; stuff like when and where the first Viking raid took place (and ditto for the last). 

I'm so looking forward to completing this book!   ...then I can really get working on the two Viking adventure modules and the three or four follow-up Viking books I've been making notes for ever since I started this project...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 26, 2006)

Don't know why I haven't seen this thread earlier. This sounds like a promising product. It will complement the HR books I should be receiving shortly. I look forward to its release.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Vidar,
Looking forward to this and hope to see it soon.

Will you have anything in this first book on the Alfar and Alfheim? Or anything else on the different worlds of the Norse?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Sep 22, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Hey Vidar,
> Looking forward to this and hope to see it soon.
> 
> Will you have anything in this first book on the Alfar and Alfheim? Or anything else on the different worlds of the Norse?





I've devoted one chapter to the Vikings' cosmology, where I give an overview of the Nine Worlds (including Alfheim and Svartalfheim, of course), their inhabitants and the pathways between the worlds. I'll get back to these topics  in a later book, though.

*Vikings D20: Beyond Midgard* will be a sort of Viking Manual of the Planes. It'll even have stats for your nick!


----------



## Fenris (Sep 26, 2006)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> I've devoted one chapter to the Vikings' cosmology, where I give an overview of the Nine Worlds (including Alfheim and Svartalfheim, of course), their inhabitants and the pathways between the worlds. I'll get back to these topics  in a later book, though.
> 
> *Vikings D20: Beyond Midgard* will be a sort of Viking Manual of the Planes. It'll even have stats for your nick!




Way cool. Can't wait. Are we looking at Spring 07 then?


Maybe you can clarify for me whether the inhabitants of Svartalfar are druegar or dockalfar?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Sep 28, 2006)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Way cool. Can't wait. Are we looking at Spring 07 then?
> 
> 
> Maybe you can clarify for me whether the inhabitants of Svartalfar are druegar or dockalfar?





Alfheim is the home of the light elves. Svartalfheim is the home of the Svartalfar (black elves); aka dokkalfar (dark elves), where they live deep under the ground. The Celtic name for them was drow, btw!   

The dvergar (dwarves) live in a world called Nidavellir.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Sep 28, 2006)

JimAde said:
			
		

> I am VERY interested in this!  I think about eight people bought the AD&D Viking Handbook and I was one of them.




Me too, and I used it.

I think the gaming world is ready for the full Viking experience--more than just the "bloodthirsty savages who ransack monastaries for fun and profit."

I'll buy this when it comes out.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah, Norse dwarves rock the world.

BTW, Jolly Giant ... You might wish to look at the Midgard Dwarves from "Frostburn" spaltbook. Is this as much dvergar as it can be for D20 ? Or they made some mistakes ?


----------



## Jolly Giant (Nov 15, 2006)

No offence Rikandur, but I don't really want to look at anubody else's idea of what the Norse dwarves should be (not until the book is out, anyway). Through the entire project I've avoided reading other RPG books; instead I've been concentrating on reading the Norse sagas and taking my inspiration from them. I want everything in Vikings D20 to be as true  to how the Vikings believed things to be as I can get it.


----------



## Sigurd (Nov 15, 2006)

*Good Luck and I can't wait*

This is an overdue project.


Sigurd


----------



## TheLe (Nov 15, 2006)

Sigurd said:
			
		

> This is an overdue project.
> 
> Sigurd




That is one way of putting it, but personally I wouldn't look at it that way at all.

I tell Vidaar the same thing I tell my other freelancers --  "Don't get it done _right now_... get it done _right_."

~Le


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Nov 15, 2006)

Any idea when it might be out?  3 months, 6 months, a year?  I ask only because this thread is already 1 1/2 years old.  It looks like an interesting product.


----------



## TheLe (Nov 15, 2006)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> Any idea when it might be out?  3 months, 6 months, a year?  I ask only because this thread is already 1 1/2 years old.  It looks like an interesting product.




The best answer I can give you is "it will be released when it is finished".

Vidaar does not do this fulltime, so he does have family and life obligations he needs to tend to. But I will touch base with him some more and see if I can get some more previews or something for you folk.

~Le


----------



## Eytan Bernstein (Nov 15, 2006)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Good to hear there's interest for Vikings D20. Hope I sell more than 8 copies though!
> 
> *Midgard *is looking to end up somewhere between 120 and 140 pages. I don't know what the price will be yet, I need to do some comparisons first. I intend to sell it through RPGnow, yes.
> 
> Edit: So far I've been thinking releasing them myself as a PDF only, but if somebody out there wants to publish this work for me, let me know at vsolaas@hotmail.com - I'd love to see a printed version of it!




It sounds interesting, though I'd want to see it before thinking about publication.


----------



## TheLe (Nov 15, 2006)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> It sounds interesting, though I'd want to see it before thinking about publication.




LOL. I have alread entered in an agreement to publishing Vidaar's Viking book.

It's been a great ride so far!

`Le


----------



## Jolly Giant (Nov 17, 2006)

Sigurd said:
			
		

> This is an overdue project.
> 
> 
> Sigurd





I know!    I so wish I had more time on my hands, so I could finish this. And start on the next book...


----------



## Jolly Giant (Nov 17, 2006)

Eytan Bernstein said:
			
		

> It sounds interesting, though I'd want to see it before thinking about publication.




A lot has happened with Vikings D20 since I made that post you're quoting there. For one thing, the first Vikings book will have roughly twice as many pages as I said back then.


----------



## Rikandur Azebol (Nov 18, 2006)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> No offence Rikandur, but I don't really want to look at anubody else's idea of what the Norse dwarves should be (not until the book is out, anyway). Through the entire project I've avoided reading other RPG books; instead I've been concentrating on reading the Norse sagas and taking my inspiration from them. I want everything in Vikings D20 to be as true  to how the Vikings believed things to be as I can get it.




This is understandable, JG. I were just curious, thus my question. BTW, I hope Your vikings won't have horned helmets.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Nov 18, 2006)

Rikandur Azebol said:
			
		

> This is understandable, JG. I were just curious, thus my question. BTW, I hope Your vikings won't have horned helmets.




Don't worry, they won't!


----------



## Fenris (Jan 27, 2007)

Hey Vidaar,
A friendly poke to make sure _you_ haven't been bound with Gleipnir.   and get an update on progess.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Fenris, I think I needed that.   

The book is largely completed, I'm done with all the mechanical stuff and what I think of as the "game stuff". All the material on classes, spells, feats, monsters, skill uses, equipment, etc. is finished. The chapters on religion and cosmology are done. I've also done a chapter on the Viking way of life; describing their ethics, laws and way of thinking, and also their day-to-day life in Scandinavia.

I'm _mostly _ done with the section about their travels and their relations to other cultures. 

What remains are the bits that are largely Scandinavian geography and history, and I admit I'm struggling here. I just don't know how much to include of this. Vikings D20 is by nature a blend of facts and fantasy, but I just don't know how many facts to include. And which facts do I include, and which do I leave out? Obviously I can't include every bit of potentially relevant information, or the book would be thousands of pages long.   

Typing this, I realize what I should have done long ago: Ask you guys! Could you please give me some feedback on what kind of facts you think you need to make your future Vikings D20 campaigns the best gaming experience it could be? How much geographical and historical information do you want? All input is most welcome (as always)!

Finally, thanks for your patience everyone! This project has taken _waaay _ longer than I ever imagined possible, and I apologize for keeping you waiting so long.

-Vidar.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2007)

Vidar,
My 2 øre   

I think you're done. Remember this isn't a dissertation on the Scandnavian cultures from the 6-11th centuries. This is a game supplement. The real question to ask is how many people will run this as a psuedo-historical campaign set on earth, and how many are going to use this as source book to establish a Viking-like culture in thier homebrew.

Most people will want everything you already have: mechanics, cosmology and enough cultural background to flesh out interactions and establish personalities and motivations. But when the Vikings made it to Rus or Vineland is less important than the fact that their longboats could make it there at all.

Certainly the history and geography are important to understanding the Viking world-view. But I think all you really just need is a synopsis, or a well-fleshed out RL time-line. Any more than that people can find on their own.

As I said most people will take this and plunk it down within a larger fanatsy world. So the real life exploits of Vikings are less important within that context.

As a last bit of encouragement, I wanted to point out that this thread has more posts and WAY more views than any other in the publishers forums. That should tell you how much people are looking forward to this. Your passion, expertise and dedication are seen and people are very interested. We just want to see it before 4th ed


----------



## Sigurd (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I agree with Fenris.

My strategy would be to make everything you have now fit and see what the editors tell you in terms of size - you may not have any room for new material. Once you're published you can still do updates, a web site, a second edition ... whatever floats your knorr.

My guess is you might really enjoy the opening of a circle of gamers to talk about your work. Why not leave something to explore with the people who buy your book. Publish the book and have a module contest to write something from the setting!


Sigurd


----------



## Xyanthon (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree with the others.  I find viking culture fascinating and would love to include it in my game.  I do like a lot of background material but seeing as how this is for a game setting, most of us will probably include our own geographical information.  I'm not saying you shouldn't include such info; it'd be great material.  I think it sounds like you have the bulk of the important stuff done.  I'm looking forward to getting this!


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jan 29, 2007)

This will be awesome. I just know it. 

Another definite sale here, btw.


----------



## TheLe (Jan 29, 2007)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Finally, thanks for your patience everyone! This project has taken _waaay _ longer than I ever imagined possible, and I apologize for keeping you waiting so long.
> 
> -Vidar.




Vidar, make sure you get the email I sent you, with the link.

`Le


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, if everyone agrees with Fenris, then I'm pretty mcuh done. *phew!*   

You here that Le?


----------



## TheLe (Jan 29, 2007)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Well, if everyone agrees with Fenris, then I'm pretty mcuh done. *phew!*
> 
> You here that Le?




I hear you. But the writer finishing is just the beginning of the process. As the publisher, I am sure there are things I will nitpick.

Don't worry, we'll get through it all. I'll make sure we post another demo to appease the masses though.

`Le


----------



## Sigurd (Jan 29, 2007)

> see what the editors tell you




A good editor is a huge blessing to a writing project. Dont abuse them but make use of the second opinion they offer -- especially as they have a focus on 'product' which is sometimes different from 'message'. I think writers can benefit from being reminded that their message has to be digestible in a format that works for the reader.


Sigurd


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2007)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Well, if everyone agrees with Fenris, then I'm pretty much done.





Yeah!



			
				TheLe said:
			
		

> I'll make sure we post another demo to appease the masses though.





Double Yeah!

OK Le, once you recieve a manuscript, what's the lead time to press? 6 months?


----------



## TheLe (Jan 30, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> OK Le, once you recieve a manuscript, what's the lead time to press? 6 months?




I will have to take a page from the Blizzard HR book and say "it will be released when it's done".

I really won't have an idea until I see it. There are a number of issues that could crop up. The biggest one I can think of right now is the paper size. Vidar uses A4, whereas the core pdf customer is American and uses 8.5x11. So that could cause serious layout issues which Vidar and I will work through. That itself will cause some delays.

Regardless, we will keep everyone informed of the progress.

`Le


----------



## DragonLancer (Feb 9, 2007)

I just found this thread through a link in another discussion. Count me in as another buyer for this when you finally feel ready to release it.


----------



## The Lost Muse (Feb 11, 2007)

Could you not just scale the A4 to letter size, or is it somewhat more complicated than a simple shrinking of everything?


----------



## TheLe (Feb 11, 2007)

Timmundo said:
			
		

> Could you not just scale the A4 to letter size, or is it somewhat more complicated than a simple shrinking of everything?




It's more complicated, because it causes problems with the formatting and layout, especially with images.

`Le


----------



## malladin (Feb 11, 2007)

Glad to see this is making it out. Having done my dissertation many years ago on Viking Age cosmology, I don't like the word myth-its an archaeology thing  , social structure and burial practice and how they inter-relate, I've been fascinated with the culture and the world view it supported, and vice versa. Can't wait to see how you use such rich source material in the game.

Nigel


----------



## Jolly Giant (Feb 12, 2007)

malladin said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see how you use such rich source material in the game.




There's enormous amounts of source to choose from, certainly. Which is part of the reason this has taken so much longer than I anticipated; there's no way I can use it _all_, so I have to pick and choose what to work in and what to leave out. After some serious trimming, the book is now _only _ 2.5 times as long as I first planned.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 14, 2007)

A Two-year anniversary bump (well OK a day early)


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 14, 2007)

Has it really been that long?   Well, their won't be third, I can promise you that much!

But tonight I am actually celebrating a 3 year birthday; that of my oldest daughter.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 23, 2007)

Unless something goes terribly wrong, I'll be mailing the completed script to Le next week. Just thought you'd like to know...


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2007)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Unless something goes terribly wrong, I'll be mailing the completed script to Le next week. Just thought you'd like to know...




Yeah!

Then we can start bugging him


----------



## TheLe (Mar 27, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Yeah!
> 
> Then we can start bugging him




Yes. That be my lot in life. 

The' Le is used to being beast of burden to other people's needs. Very sad life. Probably have very sad death. But, at least there is symmetry.

The good news is that the artist I hired is doing a fantastic job on the cover, which will be released with the preview. We're still a bit away from an actual full release, but at least I will be able to throw out a lot of bones to you all.

Stay tuned.

`Le


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2007)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Yes. That be my lot in life.
> 
> The' Le is used to being beast of burden to other people's needs. Very sad life. Probably have very sad death. But, at least there is symmetry.
> 
> ...




Eh, as you have said The, it will be done when it's done. I know it will be done when it is right and can wait for it. But it doesn't mean I have wait patiently   

Looking forward to seeing the art in this. Many rich sources of inspiration.


----------



## JonnyTuba (Mar 30, 2007)

*This is great!*

I am glad to see that so many is interested in this product. 

Yesterday we (JollyG and the rest of our roleplaying group) had a beer to selebrate
the "complete" product. I can truly say I am happy for him and wish him all the luck
with future projects! 

Have fun mate.

Jonny T.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 30, 2007)

It's true what Jonny Tuba just said; the book was completed and sent off to Le yesterday!   

Two years ago, I sat down to write a handfull of pages with houserules for a Viking campaign I wanted to run. Once I got going though, things started escalating a bit and now that little rules set has become a 230 page Viking D20 book. And this is only the first of many!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 30, 2007)

Cool, now I need to drive up to Akron to read the thing


----------



## Jolly Giant (Mar 30, 2007)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Cool, now I need to drive up to Akron to read the thing




Hey, no peeking!


----------



## Fenris (Apr 28, 2007)

Gotta bump the Norse. How's things The?


----------



## Aus_Snow (Apr 28, 2007)

Glad to hear it's all written, and sent off.

And, waiting. . .


----------



## TheLe (Apr 30, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> Gotta bump the Norse. How's things The?




Slowly but surely. I am in the midst of converting the book to 8.5 x 11, and making layout changes. I have finished chapters 1+2, and I need to finish something with the cover art. I want to get some more chapters done before presenting a demo.

`LE


----------



## Jolly Giant (May 4, 2007)

And I'm working full throttle on the first expansion books.


----------



## TheLe (May 9, 2007)

FYI: Vikings is broken up into 13 main chapters, as well as an appendix and other important information. Due to the size of this pdf (over 300 pages), the product itself will be broken up into 13-seperate pdf files, one per chapter.

This will also make it easier for the product to be viewed on slower computer systems.

(A pdf with lots of pages tends to cause performance issues in acrobat).

The official Vikings chapters are:
01 - Characters
02 - Skills & Feats
03 - Equipment
04 - Religion
05 - Prestige Classes
06 - Runic Magic
07 - Spells
08 - The Worlds According to Vikings
09 - From Trading to Raiding
10 - Life in Scandinavia
11 - Zooming in on the Setting
12 - Running a Midgard Campaign
13 - Monsters

_EDIT (to answer Voadam's next question):_ All chapters will be sold in one zip file. We are not ripping off the customer. You get it all in one product! Final price undetermined at the this time.


`Le


----------



## Voadam (May 9, 2007)

Will there be a bundle option for buying it all together?

Any word on prices?


----------



## TheLe (May 9, 2007)

Preview 01: Characters
Chapter 1 Characters


`Le


----------



## TheLe (May 17, 2007)

We continue our previews of *Vikings* with Chapter 2: Skills & Feats.

Chapter 2 Preview

The final product contains 11 highly detailed skills and 45 feats.

`Le


----------



## Fenris (Jun 5, 2007)

I noticed a small typo, worth mentioning to you The and Vidar?

I was checking out the preview, and salivatting more. But in the Chapter 1 preview, page 4 top of the second column under the section titled Classes it talks about a class called the specialist, yet further down refers to a class called the Educated, which I am sure the class became later...... since the first paragraph doesn't containe a reference to a educated class.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 5, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I noticed a small typo, worth mentioning to you The and Vidar?
> 
> I was checking out the preview, and salivatting more. But in the Chapter 1 preview, page 4 top of the second column under the section titled Classes it talks about a class called the specialist, yet further down refers to a class called the Educated, which I am sure the class became later...... since the first paragraph doesn't containe a reference to a educated class.




Got it, thanks. I assume "specialist" was renamed to "Educated" at some point, but it was missed in the synopsis paragraph.

Thanks for the catch. I will edit accordingly!

`Le


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jun 6, 2007)

...and I went through the Educated class _so _ many times, just to make sure I changed every instance of "specialist" to "educated"!   

I thought "specialist" was a bit of a misnomer, in the same way that the "expert" npc class is. A character from either of those classes will be good in a number of skills, not just one, so calling him an expert or a specialist just doesn't feel right, IMHO. "Educated" describes the class a lot better, althopught it might perhaps sound a little bit 'modern'...  

 But otherwise, do you like what you see people?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2007)

What about Scholar? Has a less modern feel to it.

So far, I like what I have seen. Looks to be a lot of fun and just different enough to be a whole new dynamic for the game.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 7, 2007)

*Sneak Peek: Equipment*

Here's a new sneak peek of *Chapter 3: Equipment*.

*Chapter 3 Preview: Equipment*

The final version contains 11 pages and describes weapons, armors, jewelry, clothing, musical instruments, new equipment, ship/boat descriptions, Poisons, and more. Not to mention several pages of tables to make things easy to use.

`Le


----------



## Moulin Rogue (Jun 8, 2007)

Been watching this thread for a while, thanks for the previews 

There's two references to "vine" and two to "wine" in Food And Drink - all four should say "wine", I think?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 8, 2007)

Those previews are like Entrees. I want the main course!!


----------



## TheLe (Jun 12, 2007)

We continue our previews with *Chapter 4: Religion* and *Chapter 5: Prestige Classes*!

The final "Chapter 4: Religion" is 17 pages in length. 
The final "Chapter 5: Prestige Classes" is 19 pages in length.

*What's in Chapter 4?*
*-The nine Worlds*
*-Life After Death*
*-Aesir and Vanir*
*-Holy Symbols*
*-Hofs and Horgs*
*-Sacrifices* (5 pages)
*-Deities:* (Balder, God of Light | Brage, God of Poetry | Frey, God of fertility | Freya, Goddess of Love | Frigg, Goddess of Motherhood | Heimdal, Guardian of Bifrost | Idun, Goddess of Youth | Loke, God of Lies | Odin, the Allfather | Njord, God of the Sea | Sif, Goddess of Shield Maidens | Thor, God of Thunder | Tyr, God of  War
*-Minor Deities:* (Aegir, God of the Sea | Atla, Water Goddess | Beyla and Byggvirk, Gods of Mead and Ale | Eir, Goddess of Healing | Forseti, God of Justice | Gefjon, the Maiden Goddess | Gerd, Earth Goddess | Hel, Goddess of Death | Hermod, Messenger of the Gods | Hod, God of Darkness and Winter | Holler, God of Destruction | Jord, Goddess of the Wilderness | Laga, Goddess of Wells | Lofn, Goddess of Forbidden Love | Magne, God of Strength | Miming, God of the Forest | Mimir, God of Knowledge and Wisdom | Mode, God of Berserkers | Norns, Goddesses of Destiny | Ran, Goddess of Storms | Saga, Goddess of Poetry | Sjofn, Goddess of Love | Skade, The Huntress | Snotra, Goddess of Virtue | Sol, Goddess of the Sun | Svalin, Goddess of the Sun | Syn, Goddess of Justice | Ull, God of Justice | Vali, God of Revenge | Var, Goddess of Contracts | Ve and Vile, the Brothers of Odin | Vidar, God of Revenge | Volund, Weaponsmith of the Gods)


*What's in Chapter 5?*
*Thirteen Prestige Classes. These include:* Battle Priest, Berserker, Blinded Hero, DeadSpeaker, Guardian of Bifrost, Inspired Poet, Kvidr, Master of the secret runes, Precision Archer, Spirit Smith, Thunderhammer, Unseen Stalker, Volva, and the Warrior Skald!


More previews coming soon. 

Enjoy the appetizers!

~Le
P.s. (To Moulin Rogue: the "v"ine thing was corrected after the preview was put out.)


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jun 13, 2007)

A tiny piece of trivia, for Le's amusement: 

Aegir, the god of the sea, is really of giant birth. Before he became a deity, he was actually named Le.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jun 22, 2007)

Really cool news! There is an epic Viking movie trilogy in the not-too-distant future!   

And even better: They intend to make it *historically correct*, and to portray the Vikings as they _really were_, not as blood thirsty, two-dimensional stereotypes!    They're basing their Viking culture/society on the work of Prof. Torgeir Titlestad; the same work which I've based the Vikings D20 Vikings on. (In the last decade or two prof. Titlestad's books have  had an enormous influence on how historians around the world view the Vikings.)

And bestest of all: They're gonna shoot those parts of the movies that take place in Scandinavia right around where I live; which is also the area I've chosen to use as the suggested starting point/focal point for Vikings D20 campaigns. It's almost as if they're making a Vikings D20 movie trilogy!    

This is a Norwegian project (mainly), but the movies are intended for the international market, so the Vikings will be speaking English, I guess.    The Norwegian government is sponsoring the project; "hoping it will do for Norway what LotR did for New Sealand". The working titles for the 3 films are "The North", "The West" and "The East", reflecting where the majority of the action will take place. Hopefully movie 1 (North) will open in theatres in 2009.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 22, 2007)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> This is a Norwegian project (mainly), but the movies are intended for the international market, so the Vikings will be speaking English, I guess.    The Norwegian government is sponsoring the project; "hoping it will do for Norway what LotR did for New Sealand". The working titles for the 3 films are "The North", "The West" and "The East", reflecting where the majority of the action will take place. Hopefully movie 1 (North) will open in theatres in 2009.




In English? Then I'll keep my out for it to preorder on Netflicks.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 2, 2007)

We continue our discussion of *vikings* with the following Previews:
Preview: *Chapter 06: Runic Magic*
Preview: *Chapter 07: Spells*
Preview: *Chapter 08: The Worlds According to Vikings*
Preview: *Chapter 09: From Trading to Raiding*

*What's in Chapter 06: Runic Magic?*
15 Total Pages that discusses: Mundane Runes, Runic Spellcasters, Fleeting Runes, Persistent Runes, Permanent Runes, Identifying Runes, Runestaffs, Components and Foci, Buying Runes, Spellpoints, The Runic Alphabet, Gold, Tuls, Permanent Runes, Weapon Runes, Arms & Shield Runes, Age Runes, Ale Runes, Bauta Runes, Runes of Might, Runes of the Mind, Runes of Protection, Runes of Speech, Ship’s Runes, and Meta Runes.

*What's in Chapter 07: Spells?*
28 total pages that has: Spell lists for Battlepriests, Priests, Seithman, and Skalds.  Also included are 80+ new spells. (Around 86 by my count, but I may have missed some). Yeah, that be alot of spells.

*What's in Chapter 08: The Worlds According to Vikings?*
A 9-page chapter that deals with the Viking's outgoing opinion of the world. It discusses Ymir, Sol and Maane, The First Humans, Aasgard and Bifrost, Valhall, Yggdrasil, The Three Breeds of Men, The First War, The Vanir, Aasgard’s Wall, The Three Monsters, The Worlds of Elves, The Spirit Realm, Elivaagar, The Nine Worlds Summarized, Weather and other Natural Phenomena (thunder and Lightning, Earthquakes), Ragnarok, and Thor's abscence in Marvel's Civil War.

(Just kidding about that last one)


*What's in Chapter 09: From Trading to Raiding?*
An 11-page chapter that discusses: Trading, RAiding, Combat & Tactics, Travelling, and Exploring Midgard (Danelag, Jorvik, Dublin, London, Frankenland, Serkland and Asaland, Gardarike, Miklagard, and Going West.
Excerpt:
_Danelag
    The Viking kingdom known as Danelag start with the two jarl brothers Halfdan Ragnarsson and Ivar Beinlaus (“Ivar the Legless”; he is disabled and have to be carried everywhere) and their warriors, who come to England in the year 867. Over the next ten years, the Vikings under Ivar Beinlaus gained control over East Anglia, Northumbria and Mercia; leaving only Wessex still free of Viking rulership. Ivar died towards the end of this campaign and were succeeded by Guthrum the Old. Guthrum and King Alfred of Wessex remain in more or less constant struggle until 886, when a treaty between the two establishes the official boundaries between their respective kingdoms.
    The parts of England that are under Viking rulership are known as Danelag (“Danish Law”). Five fortified towns; Leicester, Lincolnshire, Stamford, Derby and Nottingham, make up the power centre of Danelag. These towns are collectively referred to as the Five Boroughs.
_

Vikings! Will be released soon in pdf format. Final release date and price to be announced.

'Coming soon: The last 4 chapter previews, and sneak peek at the COVER!

-The Le Games, We Enhance Worlds


----------



## Fenris (Jul 8, 2007)

TheLe said:
			
		

> *What's in Chapter 09: From Trading to Raiding?*
> An 11-page chapter that discusses: Trading, RAiding, Combat & Tactics, Travelling, and Exploring Midgard (Danelag, Jorvik, Dublin, London, Frankenland, Serkland and Asaland, Gardarike, Miklagard, and Going West.
> Excerpt:
> _Danelag
> ...




I hope this preview is pre-editing The. Lots of grammatical errors make it hard to read.


----------



## TheLe (Jul 8, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I hope this preview is pre-editing The. Lots of grammatical errors make it hard to read.




yup. It's just the quick previews so that I can throw out a bone to you all. 

~Le


----------



## Fenris (Jul 8, 2007)

TheLe said:
			
		

> yup. It's just the quick previews so that I can throw out a bone to you all.
> 
> ~Le





Cool. I like bones. Can't waint for the soup to be done!


----------



## Khairn (Jul 8, 2007)

TheLe said:
			
		

> yup. It's just the quick previews so that I can throw out a bone to you all.
> 
> ~Le




Indeed, we appreciate it very much.


----------



## Treebore (Jul 8, 2007)

Lookin good. Lookin real good.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jul 9, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I hope this preview is pre-editing The. Lots of grammatical errors make it hard to read.




Sorry 'bout that.    English isn't my first language, I'm afraid (I'm from Norway).


----------



## TheLe (Jul 9, 2007)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout that.    English isn't my first language, I'm afraid (I'm from Norway).




It's okey. It just means the book is all the more authentic!

While there are indeed some grammatical errors in the book, the editor (once I find one) can make some small fixes, but overall will need to leave most of the text intact. It is too costly for the editor to do a complete rewrite on the book (Vidar is the only author on the book). I'll make sure that Vidar writes an introduction explaining his English proficiency, and I'll make sure I price the book a little lower than usual to account for it.

`Le


----------



## Treebore (Jul 9, 2007)

Theme the book as being a translation of a translation and say the errors are intentional to convey the "authenticity".


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2007)

Jolly Giant said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout that.    English isn't my first language, I'm afraid (I'm from Norway).




Don't sweat it Vidar. This was the only section of the previews that has cropped up for me. I didn't notice any in the other sections. And you write in English far better than I write in Norwegian   

And to have you as an author, with your love and devotion to the topic, will far outweigh a few grammatical glitches. I'll look at them as reading speedbumps   

Speaking of which, Vidar, by chance have you included a pronunciation guide for some of vocabulary? I realize it is a tall order so don't feel it is a request.


----------



## Sigurd (Jul 24, 2007)

Vidar you supply the dream, sweat and vision. Let TheLe edit to his hearts content. Can't leave him with no contribution to thank him for. 


If you see any errors correct em, but if you want to fight for a few more pages of gaming goodness rather than slavishly go through another review... We'll understand...


Sigurd


ps Don't be afraid you're from Norway, lots of more scary places to live.


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jul 25, 2007)

Sigurd said:
			
		

> If you see any errors correct em, but if you want to fight for a few more pages of gaming goodness rather than slavishly go through another review... We'll understand...




This is pretty much how I feel about it right now. However, I'm already working on the next Vikings books, and I make a note of any errors I come across as I look up references from book 1. I'm also DMing my regular gaming group through our first real Vikings campaign, and the guys are all under strict orders to make a note whenever they find an error. When Le has finished the editing he's currently working on, I'll ask him to mail me the .doc files so I can correct the errors I've compiled.

PS: Thanks for your constant support; Fenris, Sigurd and all the rest of you guys!


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Aug 19, 2007)

So how does the announcement of 4e affect (or effect- which ever is proper in this case) the release of this product?


----------



## TheLe (Aug 19, 2007)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> So how does the announcement of 4e affect (or effect- which ever is proper in this case) the release of this product?




It means I should haul ass and get it out soon.

`Le


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Aug 19, 2007)

TheLe said:
			
		

> It means I should haul ass and get it out soon.
> 
> `Le




 I'll still buy one even if it's a little late.  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 19, 2007)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> So how does the announcement of 4e affect (or effect- which ever is proper in this case) the release of this product?



Except in a very specialized case, "affect" is the verb. Most people, honestly, will never use "effect" as a verb, even when spoken aloud.

(The special case: "effecting change," and similar phrases.)


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2007)

TheLe said:
			
		

> It means I should haul ass and get it out soon.
> 
> `Le





So, how much heiney have you been hauling?


----------



## TheLe (Sep 17, 2007)

Fenris said:
			
		

> So, how much heiney have you been hauling?




Not much on this particular product. Been juggling a bunch of things. I'll most likely price VIKINGS a little lower than originally planned to try and drum up sales and excitement. 3.5e ain't dead yet!


`Le


----------



## Voadam (Sep 18, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Except in a very specialized case, "affect" is the verb. Most people, honestly, will never use "effect" as a verb, even when spoken aloud.
> 
> (The special case: "effecting change," and similar phrases.)



"The government did not effect a taking of private property in this case."


----------



## Jolly Giant (Sep 21, 2007)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> So how does the announcement of 4e affect (or effect- which ever is proper in this case) the release of this product?





Of course we don't know all that much about what changes 4E will bring yet, but from what I've seen so far I can't see that it will make all that much difference. After all, Vikings D20 has its own base classes, PrC's, monsters, magic system and item creation rules. That leaves character creation, skills and feats; which follow the core rules (although I have _added _ a lot of new feats and skill uses).


----------



## ConanMK (Dec 7, 2007)

Any updates on this? Has it been released? Did it get cancelled?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## TheLe (Dec 8, 2007)

ConanMK said:
			
		

> Any updates on this? Has it been released? Did it get cancelled?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!




Funny you should say that. I was working on the final chapters just this week. I need to get the appendixes, opening page, and cover image squared away. 

Actually, I don't think I showed you all the cover image yet, have I? I will dig it for you..

`Le


----------



## Turanil (Apr 11, 2008)

*Please, when this game will be released. I am still waiting for it!! It should have been finished now!!*

Today I got an add from rpgnow for another d20 Viking supplement. I thought I would not buy it before yours is also available so I can get both!! The one from rpgnow was made by Brazilians, and with a lot of nice art; but I would like to buy your version for it was made by someone from the right place as vikings are concerned. 

So please, don't let us wait any longer! Release the d20 version now! (I am not interested in a 4e version...)


----------



## TheLe (Apr 11, 2008)

This was slated for a May release, but had to be pushed back to June due to the GM's Day sale last month. I'll take a look -- maybe I can move some things around to release it sooner.

`Le


----------



## TheLe (Apr 11, 2008)

For the record, I'm really not concerned with this type of perceived competition. That 'competing' book has been sitting on Rpgnow since January, and for some reason they decide to highlight it now in their newsletter? 

I have no idea how money they paid to get that kind of exposure, but I say "more power to them!" 

As an independent publisher, my books will always be different than ones from the big wigs, but I work well with my developers and stay upfront with public. It's that kind of relationship that I put above all else.

We'll be fine on our end here, and I think you'll all be plenty pleased with VIKINGS when its ready!


`Le


----------



## Turanil (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for answering and letting us now that this cool project is not dead.   

As a customer, I don't see the two products competing. I see it as having more options about what to use for the perfect Vikings campaign. Especially as (for what I can notice with the previews of both products) it seems that the Brazilian book brings more in terms of setting (fore the "crunch" it's core rules with a few additional feats and prestige classes), and your book brings more in terms of crunch (classes etc. appropriate to a Viking world). Hence, I want both products at the same time.


----------



## Sigurd (Apr 12, 2008)

I've waited this long. I've talked to the author and the editor - they're both real people. I'll wait for Vikings D20 until its out and I have the extra coin in my pocket. My only problem with the translated Viking book advertising is it was the wrong book .


Sigurd


----------



## Turanil (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey what about Vikings d20, now with the d20(3.5) logo not anymore available? Are you still going to release it with L. Porter's OGL logo, or what? I hope this doesn't kill the project. Alternately you could go for a C&C version of the Viking d20, but well if you opt 4e I will have to forget about it.


----------



## TheLe (Apr 22, 2008)

Turanil said:
			
		

> Hey what about Vikings d20, now with the d20(3.5) logo not anymore available? Are you still going to release it with L. Porter's OGL logo, or what? I hope this doesn't kill the project. Alternately you could go for a C&C version of the Viking d20, but well if you opt 4e I will have to forget about it.




I am very much leaning towards LPJ's logo for all future products, including Vikings.

No sense using the d20 logo if I have to remove it by the end of the year.

`Le


----------



## TheLe (May 6, 2008)

VIKINGS will be available through rpgnow and dtrpg on Thursday May 22nd (about two weeks). I apologize for the delay, but reformatting from A4 was more problematic than I had expected.

I will be offering a discounted coupon on this forum for each and every one of you when the book is released!

~Le


----------



## Fenris (May 7, 2008)

TheLe said:
			
		

> VIKINGS will be available through rpgnow and dtrpg on Thursday May 22nd (about two weeks). I apologize for the delay, but reformatting from A4 was more problematic than I had expected.
> 
> I will be offering a discounted coupon on this forum for each and every one of you when the book is released!
> 
> ~Le





Awesome! Glad it has a date. Thanks for the hard work TheLe and Vidar! Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sigurd (May 7, 2008)

Excellent news!

Especially that "discounted coupon" - I hate to pay full price for my coupons! 



Sigurd


----------



## TheLe (May 27, 2008)

*Chapter 12 Sneak Peek*

Sorry for the delay. For some reason I thought I planned for a May 29th release. Whoops. In the meantime, here's another sneak peek:

--------------------

Sneak Peek, Chapter 12: Running a Midgard Campaign

Snippet 1:


> *Gaining a Name*
> As explained in chapter 1: Characters, Vikings don’t use family names. They start life with a last name that consists of their father’s name with the suffix ’son’ or ’daughter’ added on. Some (but far from all) gain honorary titles or names that replace their last name, as they start to set their mark upon their world. Every Norwegian today knows the name Harald Fairhair, but only those with a special interest in history know the name Harald Halvdansson, even though it is of course the same man.
> 
> The name is normally somehow descriptive of the person; such as Erik the Red (who had red hair) or Stark-Odder (”Odder the Strong”, who was exceptionally strong). It could also be more of a job title; like Smith, Carpenter, Cooper, Weaver or Thatcher. A rare few got named after a single, spectacular deed they performed, such as Sigurd Drakedrepar (”Sigurd Dragonslayer”).
> ...




Snippet 2:


> Table 9.1: Viking Adventure Ideas
> -A huge monster from the deep oceans swam into a fjord and is threatening the local fishermen
> -A much-loved king died, and now his sons are warring for the throne
> -A hunter has found a silvermine in the mountains and wants help getting rid of the troll(s) that live there
> ...


----------



## JonnyTuba (May 28, 2008)

*Sweet!*

This is good news indeed! Can't wait to see the finished product!   

JT


----------



## TheLe (May 29, 2008)

*VIKINGS* will be released sometime tonight or tomorrow. I just finished realigning the last chapter -- Chapter 13: Monsters. This chapter is 58 pages long, and I didn't have the patience to count all the oodles of monsters that Vidaar put in.

In the meantime, here's a sample from Chapter 13, page 23 (which I find to be a bit creepy):



> *Svartalf*
> *Svartalf, 1st-level warrior*
> *Medium Humanoid (Elf, Extra-planar)*
> *Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
> ...


----------



## Sigurd (May 29, 2008)

Absolutely stoked about this release.

It sounds interesting and informed..... Good reading.


Sigurd


----------



## Aus_Snow (May 29, 2008)

Been looking forward to checking this out for, oh, feels like years now. 

Glad to hear it is still going ahead. Good news.  Hope it does really well, guys.


----------



## TheLe (May 29, 2008)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> Been looking forward to checking this out for, oh, feels like years now.
> 
> Glad to hear it is still going ahead. Good news.  Hope it does really well, guys.





It HAS been years! 

Original post was: 03-16-05

I received the file in A4 format around 05-30-07

Btw, the MSRP for this product is $9.95. A special coupon will be available on this thread, that will allow you purchase it for 20% off ($7.95).


Vidar has also given me some *free* bonus material, which I will make available next week through RPGNOW, that will be a perfect supplement to *Vikings!*

You might call this "4e counter programming"


`Le


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

TheLe said:
			
		

> You might call this "4e counter programming"
> 
> 
> `Le





I am way more excited for this product than 4e, so it hits at a good time.

I have long been a fan of Elizabeth Boyer's work, set in the land of Norse mythology, and this will allow me to run or play in a game with such assumptions.


----------



## Aus_Snow (May 29, 2008)

TheLe said:
			
		

> the MSRP for this product is $9.95. A special coupon will be available on this thread, that will allow you purchase it for 20% off ($7.95).



Sounds very reasonable.




> You might call this "4e counter programming"



I might call _that_ "redundant", but I won't attempt to speak for everyone by doing so.


----------



## Sigurd (May 30, 2008)

Thanks TheLe for keeping the faith!

PDF production took longer than many real Viking raid campaigns 


You can 'make' the trip from Norway to Normandy to Hastings in a much shorter time than it took to make the pdf.


-sigurd

Who wants pdf copy #1!


----------



## Fenris (May 30, 2008)

Sigurd said:
			
		

> Who wants pdf copy #1!





I'll face you at the Ting for the honor!


----------



## TheLe (May 30, 2008)

*Vikings Is Available!*

[imager]http://www.thelegames.com/images_covers/tn/vikings_tn220.gif[/imager]
*VIKINGS IS AVAILABLE NOW!!!*

And as promised, here's your *Special Coupon* to get this book for $7.95 (20% off). That link will add it to your cart at the discounted price.  Hurry, it expires 6/13/2008!

Full Product details found here.

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## ConanMK (May 30, 2008)

Aaaand SOLD!

I'm really excited to have this in my hot little hands.

Any chance for a POD version as well? Lulu maybe?

Note: I got three download links each containing different chapters, and *Chapter 10: Life in Scandinavia* seems to be redundantly included in both the seccond and third download links. Not a big deal, just thought I'd point it out though.

Skimming over it, this looks like an amazing resource!


----------



## TheLe (May 30, 2008)

ConanMK said:
			
		

> Aaaand SOLD!
> 
> I'm really excited to have this in my hot little hands.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the catch! Chapter 10 has been removed from the second zip file. This does not really affect any of you, but it will make the final file size smaller for future reference!

ConanMK, please PM me with your email address. I will send out a free book to you as thanks.

As for POD and LULU, that's in the hands of VIDAR who owns the book and original docs. I am only publishing the PDF side of it. 

Honestly though, POD never faired well for me. Even one of my best selling PDFs, Unorthodox Paladins, only sold about 5 total POD copies. One of the problems is price. A 250+ page book like VIKINGS would have to sell for $40 or more (plus shipping) in softcover.

And the cost to do that would be much higher. I'm actually taking a loss on this book at the moment since I paid for the fantastic cover, and I probably won't recoup that cost for some time.  Specifically, I bought the cover for PDF sales only -- to go to print I'd have to find a different lame free image for the cover, or pony up lots more money for the current cover. Financially it may not be worth based on previous POD sales.

Not that I mind. I think Vikings is a fantastic book, and I would not have  put time and money into it if I didn't believe in Vidar. He really did a fantastic job, and I can't wait to see what he pulls out of his hat next!

~Le


----------



## ConanMK (May 30, 2008)

Very generous of you.

E-mail sent (for some reason the ENworld PM function wasn't working for me).


----------



## Sigurd (May 31, 2008)

*I was not first but I have it now*

I will look at it tomorrow.


Sigurd


----------



## TheLe (May 31, 2008)

I have added a 4th file to the Rpgnow download -- the cover image! 

You can simply log in to your rpgnow account and find it as part of your downloads!



`Le


----------



## rgard (May 31, 2008)

Woohoo!  Just purchased mine and I'm downloading it as I type this.  Thanks for the $2 off coupon too!

I've been waiting for this for awhile.

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## ConanMK (Jun 1, 2008)

TheLe said:
			
		

> I have added a 4th file to the Rpgnow download -- the cover image!
> 
> You can simply log in to your rpgnow account and find it as part of your downloads!
> 
> ...



Looks good! Very reminiscent of the sea voyage scene at the beginning of the recent Beowulf movie.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't forget to leave product comments on Rpgnow!

Thanks,

-The Le


----------



## Fenris (Jun 2, 2008)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Don't forget to leave product comments on Rpgnow!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -The Le




I will as soon as RPG now customer service gets back to me on why and how my order got messed up. 

So as soon as I can download it I will and leave my comments.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 4, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> I will as soon as RPG now customer service gets back to me on why and how my order got messed up.
> 
> So as soon as I can download it I will and leave my comments.




Did you ever get this resolved?

`Le


----------



## Jolly Giant (Jun 4, 2008)

Darn it, for some reason I never got any mail from EN-World saying there were new posts here. Until today, that is. Now I see there are a whole two pages worth of posts! And here I was, thinking the thread had died out... 

I am so proud to finally be able to call myself a published author, even if its only a PDF!    If this book does reasonably well, I have plenty more material sitting on the back burner wanting to be published. 

If anyone has any questions, comments or anything else they wanna tell me, feel free to visit the forums over on my own web page sakkogames.com


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2008)

TheLe said:
			
		

> Did you ever get this resolved?
> 
> `Le





No,
I emailed them Saturday, and I still haven't heard a reply. I was going to try a second email today.


----------



## TheLe (Jun 5, 2008)

If you don't get this sorted out by Friday, please let me know.

`Le


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

TheLe said:
			
		

> If you don't get this sorted out by Friday, please let me know.
> 
> `Le




Still no response from RPGNow. After verifying that my credit card wasn't charged though, I figured it was my fault and tried a second time, but the same thing happened, I got a "preauthorization failed" screen, so I am confused.

So I will try to use PayPal this weekend and see if I can get that to go through.


----------

